
A space elevator to the moon could be doable – and surprisingly cheap - zw123456
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/space-elevator-moon-could-be-doable-surprisingly-cheap-ncna1051496
======
simonblack
Energy (and LOTS OF IT!) is what is required to ship something from the Earth
to the Moon. These articles blithely mention 'solar energy' except that they
very carefully don't examine _just how much_ energy would be required.

We'd need hundreds of square miles of solar collectors to get anywhere near
the amount of energy required. If that was easy we'd already have that
happening today.

------
lowdose
A hyperloop to the moon?

